# Haro Shredder for first BMX?



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/spo/2037724689.html

http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2000&Brand=Haro&Model=Shredder&Type=bike

I'm sure I can get a few bucks off the price.... is this decent enough? Looks like everything is 4130 chro-moly, 3-piece cranks and all that good stuff. I haven't owned a BMX bike....ever so I just want something that doesn't suck and isn't going to cost a whole lot because I will get a better one if I really like it....


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

BeakJones said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/spo/2037724689.html
> 
> http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2000&Brand=Haro&Model=Shredder&Type=bike
> 
> I'm sure I can get a few bucks off the price.... is this decent enough? Looks like everything is 4130 chro-moly, 3-piece cranks and all that good stuff. I haven't owned a BMX bike....ever so I just want something that doesn't suck and isn't going to cost a whole lot because I will get a better one if I really like it....


It's not a bad bike, but it's waaaay out of date, and overpriced. Definitely not a "legend in the world of freestyle." I would say $80 to $120 is what it's worth, $150 at the most.

It's comparable to this Backtrail which is only $100. 
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/2037908447.html

BMX bikes these days are more slimmed down and lighter (although stock completes, maybe not that much lighter).

The Hoffman for $140 is more like a reasonable price. 
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/2039702601.html

This Free Agent race bmx for $60 would be even better deal (unless you want pegs for grinds etc)
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/2038712584.html


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

What about a We The People complete? I know a few guys who ride WTP's and they seem to be excellent bikes, with not a bad price tag.


----------



## ausher (Jun 16, 2007)

Wtp are excellent bikes. I'd get one If I was buying another.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Can you get used bikes anywhere other than cragis list? i combed through it and have had difficulty finding anything worth buying. Also Eastern's would be a very nice and reliable option if you can find them used, their bikes worth buying start at around 300 new so you should be able to get a good deal on a used one if you can find it.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I'm sure I could find them elsewhere. There just isn't a resource I know of that has more than craigslist has to offer....


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/2042530327.html

Came up today, looks a lot nicer than the other one but I'll have to call the guy to see what components it's built up with?


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

the problem is craigslist is offering you quantity but not quality. The ones cmc recommended for you are the best available on craigslist if you found any other deals (outside of craigslist) and let us help you pick between the good and bad ones maybe we could a find a better deal for you. As two people have already mentioned we the people is quite a nice bike and you could prob pick one up used for around the same money which would give you a better sense of what bmx is like. 
Oh and if you do go for those options realize that another BMX would be quite a bit better.
edit: Sorry forgot this but if you do decide on one the hoffman seems to be the best deal!


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, I agree with you on craigslist offering lots of bikes but most of them suck. Seems perhaps even higher than normal in this area.

I might go with that Hoffman that 4130 linked to above. This is assuming the Felt I just linked to isn't twice the bike.

*edit* Hey so for $440 (assuming no haggling) I could just get BOTH these bikes, since that felt is a 24 and a different animal than the Hoffman....


----------

